# Andre Ward clearly won that fight 114-113



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Close fight, but not a robbery at all. 7 rounds to 5 is the correct way to score the fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Clearly won by a round in a fight where many rounds could swing and Kovalev scored a KD. Sure.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck off. 

1-4 Kovalev
5-7 Ward
8 Kov
9 Ward
10-12 Kov

Plus the knockdown


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 114:113 too, I would have not complained over a Kovalev win though. Super close fight that certainly lived up to the hype. A fight this close can by definition not be a robbery. The article on ESB's front page is embarrassing.

I disagree with you claiming there's only 1 way to score the fight however. I was a bit astonished that all three judges came up with the same score. You would expect some variance in such a close fight.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Very close fight, but Ward edged the win. Very impressed how he was able to come back from that knock down and make the required adjustments.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Ward literally won 7 rounds to 5, I thought it was a draw at first due to the KD, but that would mean the fight is 114-113 for Ward either way. You guys can cry as much as you like, but Ward is the correct winner. p4p number 1, 8)


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a huge Ward fan so every time Ward sneazed in Kovalevs direction I gave him the round. Still I thought Kovalev nicked it but the score was solid. Those body shots can't be discounted


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Nothing clear about most of those rounds


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Close fight, but not a robbery at all. 7 rounds to 5 is the correct way to score the fight.


Your title says "clearly" but your score says Ward won by one round, you're saying there were no close rounds?

I agree with the "not a robbery" part though, it was too close.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Very close fight. Scorecards were not terrible. Though I can see why, if you're Kovalev, having _all _three judges score against you, is disheartening. *'Ward UD'* sounds very harsh to Kovalev. In the eyes of the boxing world as a whole, Ward was definitely not a unanimous winner. I had it six a piece, personally. if it _had _to swing to someone, it should have gone to Kovalev. He won his rounds more decisively. And Ward can consider himself very lucky that the 50-50 either-way rounds were falling in his favour.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I had it 6-6 with the KD making the difference. A judge giving one more round to Ward isn't the most outrageous thing ever. HBO was calling it waaay too wide for Kovalev. Anything within the range of 7-5 or 6-6 is acceptable. Close fight and judging is subjective.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> I had it 6-6 with the KD making the difference. A judge giving one more round to Ward isn't the most outrageous thing ever. HBO was calling it waaay too wide for Kovalev. Anything within the range of 7-5 or 6-6 is acceptable. Close fight and judging is subjective.


Letterman basically gave every close round to Kovalev. Not outrageous to be honest just not very likely. About as unlikely as all three judges giving Ward the best possible score card I guess. Neither card was wrong per se.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

clearly won the fight by one point? ok mate


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your title says "clearly" but your score says Ward won by one round, you're saying there were no close rounds?
> 
> I agree with the "not a robbery" part though, it was too close.


It was clear because Ward clearly won 7 rounds to 5. I don't think you could score it any other way. 7 rounds to 5 to make the 114-113 score.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> clearly won the fight by one point? ok mate


Yes, you can win a fight close but clear. 7 clear rounds for Ward with 5 clear rounds for Kova makes it 114-113


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

How retarded was Lederman's scorecard atsch the guy can't score a boxing card for shit unless it's clearly one sided. His advice - Ward should stop running and bring the fight to Kovalev head on. You would think he was a casual.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> It was clear because Ward clearly won 7 rounds to 5. I don't think you could score it any other way. 7 rounds to 5 to make the 114-113 score.


How can it be clear when most of the rounds were a toss up? 114-113 is the absolute best score you could give Ward.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Yes, you can win a fight close but clear. 7 clear rounds for Ward with 5 clear rounds for Kova makes it 114-113


almost none of the rounds were clear


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> It was clear because Ward clearly won 7 rounds to 5. I don't think you could score it any other way. 7 rounds to 5 to make the 114-113 score.


So in your opinion there were no close rounds, if 7-5 Ward is the only score you could have you're saying Ward won all 7 very convincingly, without a shadow of a doubt.

OK then..maybe I need to do my eyebrows like you because I saw a ton of close rounds.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Close fight...but more importantly GREAT fight, I thought the score was fine. Either way somebody was going to be pissed.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely a close fight but Andre edged it. he took control after the knockdown. Fuck Ledderman and his dickriding. they seriously need to get rid of that dude.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Leddermans cards are always terrible


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So in your opinion there were no close rounds, if 7-5 Ward is the only score you could have you're saying Ward won all 7 very convincingly, without a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> OK then..maybe I need to do my eyebrows like you because I saw a ton of close rounds.


What's up with your strange fixation with eyebrows? Shit seems like a sexual fetish, you mention it nearly every time. :roflYes, Ward clearly won 6 rounds, with 1 being close but Ward won it by the skin of his teeth, enough not to warrant controversy.. Don't see how anyone can score it anyway else.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> almost none of the rounds were clear


Well I'm not sure what fight you were watching. Was peeping this fight on HD in a 55k inch TV with no distractions. 7 rounds to 5 is the correct score, I can tell you the rounds Ward won and why, tell me the rounds you think Kova won and why.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward adjusted like a G


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm a huge Ward fan so every time Ward sneazed in Kovalevs direction I gave him the round. Still I thought Kovalev nicked it but the score was solid. Those body shots can't be discounted


He did it with more than body shots though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He did it with more than body shots though.


Yeah those body shots were nasty. It was like fight night champion lol. You could see Kovalevs stamina meter go down


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> What's up with your strange fixation with eyebrows? Shit seems like a sexual fetish, you mention it nearly every time. :roflYes, Ward clearly won 6 rounds, with 1 being close but Ward won it by the skin of his teeth, enough not to warrant controversy.. Don't see how anyone can score it anyway else.


Just busting your balls, I remember you got Bama banned once for calling out Ricans gay ass eyebrows.

So if one round was close and someone scored it for Kovalev, that would be a draw no?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward adjusted like a G


Ward came out stiff and tight as hell. He was reacting to every feint Kovalev made.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm a huge Ward fan so every time Ward sneazed in Kovalevs direction I gave him the round.


:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah those body shots were nasty. It was like fight night champion lol. You could see Kovalevs stamina meter go down


It was more to do with Kov losing the upper hand in the clinches too.Remember he's not a 12 round guy whereas Ward is the consummate 12 rounder and when he was able to start clipping Kov after the clinches I knew he had the upper hand.Great potting with the jab too.
Great outcome.Ward gets a great win and Kov keeps his dignity completely intact.
Brilliant way to get the game going again.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward came out stiff and tight as hell. He was reacting to every feint Kovalev made.


Yeah but how about the way he feigned to the body and landed the jab up top?
The guy is fascinating to watch.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :lol:


Be counting rabbit punches in the clinch and shit.

Too bad Bama is banned. Would've loved to see his card


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah but how about the way he feigned to the body and landed the jab up top?
> The guy is fascinating to watch.


Yeah that feint low jab up top is nasty. Kovalev was timing him well though. I thought for sure one of those right hand counters was gonna end it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It was more to do with Kov losing the upper hand in the clinches too.Remember he's not a 12 round guy whereas Ward is the consummate 12 rounder and when he was able to start clipping Kov after the clinches I knew he had the upper hand.Great potting with the jab too.
> Great outcome.Ward gets a great win and Kov keeps his dignity completely intact.
> Brilliant way to get the game going again.


Definitely a win for boxing. Hopefully the PPV is solid so more managers start putting their fighters in tough fights


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah that feint low jab up top is nasty. Kovalev was timing him well though. I thought for sure one of those right hand counters was gonna end it


Paulie described the KD brilliantly.Ward only did the textbook counter to a single jab but didn't get his hand up because he wasn't expecting the right.
If the rematch happens Andre will have to start better.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Be counting rabbit punches in the clinch and shit.
> 
> Too bad Bama is banned. Would've loved to see his card


119-108 obviously.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It was more to do with Kov losing the upper hand in the clinches too.Remember he's not a 12 round guy whereas Ward is the consummate 12 rounder and when he was able to start clipping Kov after the clinches I knew he had the upper hand.Great potting with the jab too.
> Great outcome.Ward gets a great win and Kov keeps his dignity completely intact.
> Brilliant way to get the game going again.


The outcome is acceptable if there is an immediate rematch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The outcome is acceptable if there is an immediate rematch.


Yeah.I know Ward said he would do it but I sensed hesitancy.
But how can we question his balls after tonight.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

I was rooting for SOG, but no, I don't agree with the scorecards. 
I watched the fight at a bar with 50/50 fans, so I had biased comments coming in on both ears. I'll have to rewatch the fight next time I have free time, but at this point, I can't call Ward the champ. 

A rematch will be all SOG though. He had Kovalev figured out.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah.I know Ward said he would do it but I sensed hesitancy.
> But how can we question his balls after tonight.


The hesitancy might be in not having the advantages that he's grown accustomed to. Kovalev's jab is quicker, rangier, and hurts like hell, apparently, and that's Dre's bread and butter. Without that jab advantage, Ward's entire offense is blunted; he couldn't open up his full arsenal as everything is centered around establishing his own jab (particularly his work upstairs). He's also not as strong as Sergey, although he made up for it just by being more comfortable with the physicality. He's not noticeably faster and got the worst of the exchanges.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800215243456729089
Ward didn't expect Santa to leave a gift under the tree


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

"Double the fucking jab" advice from Loew would have been useful for Kovalev.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

So pretty much everyone thinks KOV won except for half of* "the usual suspects"*, while the other half know and admit Kov edged it.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

paloalto00 said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> 1-4 Kovalev
> 5-7 Ward
> ...


Whatever you say Harold. Snort some more coke and see some more punches that didn't exist like the rest if the HBO band of cocksuckers.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> So pretty much everyone thinks KOV won except for half of* "the usual suspects"*, while the other half know and admit Kov edged it.


Here comes the oreo right on cue.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

No matter who deserved to win, how close it was ect.... can we all agree Harold Lederman and the rest of the HBO geriatrics are fucking idiots for thinking Kovalev won that fight by 4 points?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Here comes the oreo right on cue.


Hey, your an oreo who thinks Kov nicked it. If MichiganWhigger thinks Kov won, then you know Kovalev won.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Hey, your an oreo who thinks Kov nicked it. If MichiganWhigger thinks Kov won, then you know Kovalev won.


I thought Kovalev would nick it, but 114-113 Ward was fair. Ward had your boy figured out and Kovalev was falling over because of those body shots. Stevie thought Kovalev won as well. Get over your racism Trumpet


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I saw it exactly 7-5. Close fight, sure, but winning is winning, by an inch or a mile.


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Nothing clear, no. Too many swing rounds that couldve been even as well. Kovalev won his rounds earlier much more dominantly, 114-113 is literally the best case scenario for Ward and all 3 American judges had that exact same score while giving Kovalev a combined total of 1/18 of the last 6 rounds, with some of the razor close rounds there were there?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800218137471746048
this decision has a foul stench.


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

Terrible decision tonight.
Kovalev won enough rounds to win, scored the only KD of the fight, and was the aggressor throughout the entire 12 rounds, and these judges felt that Ward did enough to strip the reigning champion of his titles?
Perfect ending to the worst year in boxing since the 60's.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Irländsk said:


> Terrible decision tonight.
> Kovalev won enough rounds to win, scored the only KD of the fight, *and was the aggressor* throughout the entire 12 rounds, and these judges felt that Ward did enough to strip the reigning champion of his titles?
> Perfect ending to the worst year in boxing since the 60's.


Is this the sport of boxing? Or the sport of aggression?

It's really pathetic how self destructive boxing fans are. If a close fight doesn't go to their favorite fighter "boxing is dead", "this is what boxing is now". You sound like a real salty bitch right now, man the fuck up!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Is this the sport of boxing? Or the sport of aggression?
> 
> It's really pathetic how self destructive boxing fans are. If a close fight doesn't go to their favorite fighter "boxing is dead", "this is what boxing is now". You sound like a real salty bitch right now, man the fuck up!


Ward was the aggressor for the majority of the last half as well. It was Kovalev falling into the ropes and being pushed to the ground not Ward


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Chitown said:


> Nothing clear, no. Too many swing rounds that couldve been even as well. Kovalev won his rounds earlier much more dominantly, 114-113 is literally the best case scenario for Ward and all 3 American judges had that exact same score while giving Kovalev a combined total of 1/18 of the last 6 rounds, with some of the razor close rounds there were there?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800218137471746048
> this decision has a foul stench.


@Trail


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Whatever you say Harold. Snort some more coke and see some more punches that didn't exist like the rest if the HBO band of cocksuckers.


You must have been watching the fight blind folded you sticky cum stain.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

paloalto00 said:


> You must have been watching the fight blind folded you sticky cum stain.


I can't hear you. Your tears of sadness are so loud.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Medicine said:


> So pretty much everyone thinks KOV won except for half of* "the usual suspects"*, while the other half know and admit Kov edged it.


Pretty much all the fuckers have proven that they can't score a fight gave Ward the nod


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I can't hear you. Your tears of sadness are so loud.


I actually picked Ward to win you blubbering idiot, I just know that my man lost


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> Terrible decision tonight.
> Kovalev won enough rounds to win, scored the only KD of the fight, and was the aggressor throughout the entire 12 rounds, and these judges felt that Ward did enough to strip the reigning champion of his titles?
> Perfect ending to the worst year in boxing since the 60's.


Show me the 6 rounds that Kovalev definitively won beyond questioning (the number he would need to win with the knockdown round) which make this a terrible decision.


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

UFC has completely dominated boxing for the past 2 years, and 2016 has been an absolute embarrassment for boxing.
We finally got a great fight tonight, and they had to fuck that up as well.
Only an immediate rematch in Russia will remove the stench of this injustice.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> UFC has completely dominated boxing for the past 2 years, and 2016 has been an absolute embarrassment for boxing.
> We finally got a great fight tonight, and they had to fuck that up as well.
> Only an immediate rematch in Russia will remove the stench of this injustice.


This is a completely exaggerated post suggesting Ward could not have won the fight. Silly.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Andre Fraud.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> It was clear because Ward clearly won 7 rounds to 5. I don't think you could score it any other way. 7 rounds to 5 to make the 114-113 score.


But he didn't win those 7 rounds clearly. Some of them were proper close that could have gone either way. It just so happens that the judges gave them [the _really_ close rounds] all to Ward. Which, in my opinion, is unfair and cost Kovalev the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> 1-4 Kovalev
> 5-7 Ward
> ...


Bad scoring.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

As for those that are criticising Harold Lederman's card.... why?

He only did what the judges did. He gave what we call 'close, either-way rounds' to _someone_. That someone happened to be Kovalev. If it's wrong of him to give all of them to Kovalev, then shouldn't it be wrong of the judges to give all of theirs to Ward?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Bad scoring.


Post yours so I can have a good laugh


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> As for those that are criticising Harold Lederman's card.... why?
> 
> He only did what the judges did. He gave what we call 'close, either-way rounds' to _someone_. That someone happened to be Kovalev. If it's wrong of him to give all of them to Kovalev, then shouldn't it be wrong of the judges to give all of theirs to Ward?


Because people only score the last 30 seconds of the round instead of the full 3 minutes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Post yours so I can have a good laugh


Kov won rounds 1,2
Ward 3,4,5
Kov 6
Ward 7,8,9
Kov 10
Ward 11,12


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> But he didn't win those 7 rounds clearly. Some of them were proper close that could have gone either way. It just so happens that the judges gave them [the _really_ close rounds] all to Ward. Which, in my opinion, is unfair and cost Kovalev the fight.


He did though. Seen the fight with my bare eyes in a 55 inch 4K tv without distractions. The body shots did all the work, you can't give Kova a round for throwing one or two jabs in which Ward mostly rolled away from. 7 rounds to 5 for Ward, the fight couldn't be scored any other way.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> He did though. Seen the fight with my bare eyes in a 55 inch 4K tv without distractions. The body shots did all the work, you can't give Kova a round for throwing one or two jabs in which Ward mostly rolled away from. 7 rounds to 5 for Ward, the fight couldn't be scored any other way.


My TV was also big and clear.

We'll just have to disagree. No way did Ward win 7 rounds clearly.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> But he didn't win those 7 rounds clearly. Some of them were proper close that could have gone either way. It just so happens that the judges gave them [the _really_ close rounds] all to Ward. Which, in my opinion, is unfair and cost Kovalev the fight.












Judge 1 gave rounds 3 & 6 to Kovalev. I felt Ward won those rounds. He also gave round 4 to Kovalev which was close, although I had Kovalev winning it.

Judge 2 gave round 3 to Kovalev which I felt Ward won. He also gave rounds 4 and 12 to Kovalev which were close, again I had Kovalev winning both these.

Judge 3 gave rounds 5 and 6 to Kovalev which I had as Ward rounds. He also gave him 4 which I thought was close, but scored to Kovalev.

There are plenty close, swing rounds on those cards which have been scored to Kovalev. The reality is that this was a close fought match up with not much in it in a lot of rounds.

I think with this fight scorecards a couple points each way are justifiable and fair due to the subjective nature of the sport.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i dunno but I picked ward and had money on ward, i thought kovalev possibly nicked it because of the knockdown but Ward's effectiveness late in the fight probably got him the W, this is no robbery


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> He did though. Seen the fight with my bare eyes in a 55 inch 4K tv without distractions. The body shots did all the work, you can't give Kova a round for throwing one or two jabs in which Ward mostly rolled away from. 7 rounds to 5 for Ward, the fight couldn't be scored any other way.


I have a 75 inch 4k and had it 115-112 ward


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I have a 75 inch 4k and had it 115-112 ward


That's cool, you could possibly give Ward a close round in the 1st half of the fight, although I wouldn't agree.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> I had it 6-6 with the KD making the difference. A judge giving one more round to Ward isn't the most outrageous thing ever. HBO was calling it waaay too wide for Kovalev. Anything within the range of 7-5 or 6-6 is acceptable. Close fight and judging is subjective.


Exactly how I had it. 6-6 with KD giving Kovalev the win. One round the other way isn't outrageous. It was a close fight.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Kov won rounds 1,2
> Ward 3,4,5
> Kov 6
> Ward 7,8,9
> ...


You had Ward winning round 12
:rofl:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bratwurzt said:


> You had Ward winning round 12
> :rofl:rofl


Yes. Easily. As did most people.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> UFC has completely dominated boxing for the past 2 years, and 2016 has been an absolute embarrassment for boxing.
> We finally got a great fight tonight, and they had to fuck that up as well.
> Only an immediate rematch in Russia will remove the stench of this injustice.


Ridiculous. It was a close fight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> You had Ward winning round 12
> :rofl:rofl


Who didn't? Wtf did Kova do in round 12? Ward won 5 of the last 6, he was winning the 10th until he started show boating. Those body shots sapped all that kids stamina like Bishop did to Frost in Fight Night. Was nasty as all fuck.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward won IMO but it sure as hell wasn't clear, there were a ton of swing rounds and it could have easily gone to Kovalev


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

7-5 Kovalev. But I am not surprised by the decision since it was a close fight


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ward won IMO but it sure as hell wasn't clear, there were a ton of swing rounds and it could have easily gone to Kovalev


Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint. Kovalev won 115-112, it was an easy fight to score. I can't stand the snobbery by some where a round is given to the boxer over the puncher because the boxer managed to avoid getting pummelled in that round

Kovalev took the fight to him, he threw more, landed more and not only that, but his punches hurt Ward a lot more than Wards hurt him

Though not quite as bad as Bradley Pacquiao I, this is nevertheless a blatant robbery given to the local fighter


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> 7-5 Kovalev. But I am not surprised by the decision since it was a close fight


7-5 (and one of the Ward rounds could easily have gone to Kovalev). With the KD 115-112. It was close but not hard to score at all. Boxing politics at work here, Ward has a loss As far as I'm concerned, Kovalev now has an impressive resume. It's a joke that you pay for a fight only to see the guy who didn't deserve it have his hands raised. Ward did well in the middle rounds but he largely grabbed, wrestled and was constantly being backed up. Kovalev's jab was like sledgehammer all night...robbery


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint. Kovalev won 115-112, it was an easy fight to score. I can't stand the snobbery by some where a round is given to the boxer over the puncher because the boxer managed to avoid getting pummelled in that round
> 
> Kovalev took the fight to him, he threw more, landed more and not only that, but his punches hurt Ward a lot more than Wards hurt him
> 
> Though not quite as bad as Bradley Pacquiao I, this is nevertheless a blatant robbery given to the local fighter


Complete BS mate, post your scorecard.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Look how relieved Ward was when he heard the decision.

Imagine how relieved he would have been waking up in the hospital had he fought Gennady "GGG" Golovkin instead.

@bballchump11


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> As for those that are criticising Harold Lederman's card.... why?
> 
> He only did what the judges did. He gave what we call 'close, either-way rounds' to _someone_. That someone happened to be Kovalev. If it's wrong of him to give all of them to Kovalev, then shouldn't it be wrong of the judges to give all of theirs to Ward?


I thought Lederman's card itself may have been justifiable, though there was at least one clear Ward round he gave to Kovalev. But he was speaking absolute bollocks when trying to justify why he was giving Kovalev rounds, reverting to his usual lazy heuristic that the guy with the most forward movement is winning rounds on the basis of ring generalship.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint. Kovalev won 115-112, it was an easy fight to score. I can't stand the snobbery by some where a round is given to the boxer over the puncher because the boxer managed to avoid getting pummelled in that round
> 
> Kovalev took the fight to him, he threw more, landed more and not only that, but his punches hurt Ward a lot more than Wards hurt him
> 
> Though not quite as bad as Bradley Pacquiao I, this is nevertheless a blatant robbery given to the local fighter


If you're suggesting I chose against the white fighter then you're damn straight because Half Black/Half Irish lives matter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

errsta said:


> I had it 6-6 with the KD making the difference. A judge giving one more round to Ward isn't the most outrageous thing ever. HBO was calling it waaay too wide for Kovalev. Anything within the range of 7-5 or 6-6 is acceptable. Close fight and judging is subjective.


Sky was calling it way too wide for Ward.

My scorecard:

RND 1: 10-9 Kovalev
RND 2: 10-8 Kovalev
RND 3: 10-9 Ward 
RND 4: 10-9 Kovalev
RND 5: 10-9 Ward
RND 6: 10-9 Kovalev
RND 7: 10-9 Ward 
RND 8: 10-9 Kovalev 
RND 9: 10-9 Ward
RND 10: 10-9 Kovalev
RND 11: 10-9 Ward
RND 12: 10-9 Ward

Final Score: 114-113 Kovalev


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> My TV was also big and clear.
> 
> We'll just have to disagree. No way did Ward win 7 rounds clearly.


He's a troll mate.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint. Kovalev won 115-112, it was an easy fight to score. I can't stand the snobbery by some where a round is given to the boxer over the puncher because the boxer managed to avoid getting pummelled in that round
> 
> Kovalev took the fight to him, he threw more, landed more and not only that, but his punches hurt Ward a lot more than Wards hurt him
> 
> Though not quite as bad as Bradley Pacquiao I, this is nevertheless a blatant robbery given to the local fighter


Another butt hurt kid throwing the race card.. LMFAO!!!

Ward won rounds 3, 5, and every round after 6 except for the 10th. The blueprint is out on how to beat Kova, them body shots..


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint. Kovalev won 115-112, it was an easy fight to score. I can't stand the snobbery by some where a round is given to the boxer over the puncher because the boxer managed to avoid getting pummelled in that round
> 
> Though not quite as bad as Bradley Pacquiao I, this is nevertheless a blatant robbery given to the local fighter


Ok. It certainly wasn't an easy fight to score. Don't really understand that at all to be honest.

As an American white boy I had money on Ward and picked Ward to win the fight.

Take a look at the last 6 rounds. kovalev became noticeably less effective in the second half of the fight. Not saying he didn't win any of the last 6 rounds but it became very clear as the fight went on that Ward was slowly adapting and figuring Kovalev out.

This wasn't a robbery.. shit really could have gone either way, I really dont understand how some are going with this narrative. You must be ignoring how Ward outjabbed him and all of Ward's good body work.



El-Terrible said:


> Kovalev took the fight to him, he threw more, landed more and not only that, but his punches hurt Ward a lot more than Wards hurt him


Fights are not scored on the basis of who hurt who more and who was more aggressive. Ward outlanded Kovalev in the last 6 rounds.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Another butt hurt kid throwing the race card.. LMFAO!!!
> 
> Ward won rounds 3, 5, and every round after 6 except for the 10th. The blueprint is out on how to beat Kova, them body shots..


Please stop posting.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Please stop posting.


Same.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Same.


Your life must be really sad to spend so much of it trolling as a persona.

Because I refuse to believe anyone could be this stupid.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> 7-5 (and one of the Ward rounds could easily have gone to Kovalev). With the KD 115-112. It was close but not hard to score at all. Boxing politics at work here, Ward has a loss As far as I'm concerned, Kovalev now has an impressive resume. It's a joke that you pay for a fight only to see the guy who didn't deserve it have his hands raised. Ward did well in the middle rounds but he largely grabbed, wrestled and was constantly being backed up. Kovalev's jab was like sledgehammer all night...robbery


I'm all for differing opinions and this is one of those fights where we will get a slew of them because it was close. That in itself says it wasn't a robbery. It was a close fight. 7-5 isn't some blow out, change one round scored to the other fighter and it's a draw. I had it a draw with the knockdown making a fight for Kovalev. Close fight, I'm not mad at the result.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Your life must be really sad to spend so much of it trolling as a persona.
> 
> Because I refuse to believe anyone could be this stupid.


My life is okie dokie actually, about to get my Bachelor's in a couple of months, got a good paying job, get plenty of pussy and I'm not even 25 yet. Don't really know who you are, but it seems to me that you're the one upset, why is that? Why are you mad kid? Man up and stop being a little bitch. Saying Ward won 7-5 isn't trolling, this is just an undeniable fact.

Need a tissue?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> My life is okie dokie actually, about to get my Bachelor's in a couple of months, got a good paying job, get plenty of pussy and I'm not even 25 yet. Don't really know who you are, but it seems to me that you're the one upset, why is that? Why are you mad kid? Man up and stop being a little bitch. Saying Ward won 7-5 isn't trolling, this is just an undeniable fact.
> 
> Need a tissue?


Guarantee you're a virgin.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I was actually impressed by kovalev I thought it was gonna be a one sided schooling


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Guarantee you're a virgin.


Lol, guy mad.. LMFAO


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> He's a troll mate.


Ah okay. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Ridiculous. It was a close fight.


Yeah it was close, it just left a bad taste that Kovalev lost his titles in that way. Ward really didn't deserve that win. 
A draw I could live with and let them go at it again, but it seemed like ward got the benefit of the doubt in every even round.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> Yeah it was close, it just left a bad taste that Kovalev lost his titles in that way. Ward really didn't deserve that win.
> A draw I could live with and let them go at it again, but it seemed like ward got the benefit of the doubt in every even round.


I hear ya, I respect your feelings about it.

I don't think either guy had a bad showing. I scored for Kovalev based on the knockdown. I actually had it 6-6. It's a close fight. I can't argue with anyone giving it to either guy. I understand both sides of it. Good fight. They'll do it again.


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I hear ya, I respect your feelings about it.
> 
> I don't think either guy had a bad showing. I scored for Kovalev based on the knockdown. I actually had it 6-6. It's a close fight. I can't argue with anyone giving it to either guy. I understand both sides of it. Good fight. They'll do it again.


It was an entertaining fight and i hope they do it again soon, god knows boxing needs more fights like this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Look how relieved Ward was when he heard the decision.
> 
> Imagine how relieved he would have been waking up in the hospital had he fought Gennady "GGG" Golovkin instead.
> 
> @bballchump11


lol GGG was smart to turn down a Ward fight


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Irländsk said:


> Yeah it was close, it just left a bad taste that Kovalev lost his titles in that way. Ward really didn't deserve that win.
> A draw I could live with and let them go at it again, but it seemed like ward got the benefit of the doubt in every even round.


I had it a draw but ward could have won fairly by a point


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint. Kovalev won 115-112, it was an easy fight to score. I can't stand the snobbery by some where a round is given to the boxer over the puncher because the boxer managed to avoid getting pummelled in that round
> 
> Kovalev took the fight to him, he threw more, landed more and not only that, but his punches hurt Ward a lot more than Wards hurt him
> 
> Though not quite as bad as Bradley Pacquiao I, this is nevertheless a blatant robbery given to the local fighter


So if fighter A lands 2 more punches in a round but is completely controlled in every aspect by fighter B u score the round for fighter A?


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

Going into the last minute of the 12th round skybet had it

11/10 kovalev 
EVENS Ward 

Those cunts aren't wrong often


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward came out stiff and tight as hell. He was reacting to every feint Kovalev made.


Kovalev was more prepared for Ward than vice versa, I'd say.

He knew what to expect, faced a lesser version of Ward in Hop.

Hence his improved clinch game.

Duran, for example, contrary to popular belief, was already a real welter when he faced Leonard, more importantly he tested himself against a genuine elite fighter prior to the Conquest of Leonard's manhood.
@Hands of Iron

Those 3 tune-up fights didn't prepare Ward for this kind of size and power.

Just shook the ring rust off.

Everything was new to him - not only he was facing the biggest threat of his career, he had to rely on his skills alone.

Those early rounds were a missed opportunity for Kovalev, @Flea Man.

Agreed that it was too dangerous and too late to fight more aggressively for Kovalev in the later rounds.

But he could've solidified his advantage more in the early rounds, had he been more aggressive, in my opinion.

Could've scored an additional knockdown maybe or make Ward more apprehensive for a longer period of time, enough for Kovalev to pull out the decision.

Ward's corner did a good job at a crucial moment.

They didn't start to panic/bombard a hurt fighter with unnecesary advices.

That soothing motivational pedo-whisper was exactly what Ward needed.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

El-Terrible said:


> Anyone who thinks Ward won that fight is either biased from an American standpoint or biased from a race standpoint.


100% truth.

@Flea Man


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> 100% truth.
> 
> @Flea Man


 I had Kovalev winning you mentalist


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I had Kovalev winning you mentalist


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-vs-andre-ward-rbr.90281/page-21#post-2757695

You missed an epic joke, mate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

One thing you cannot say is 'x clearly won that fight' 

I dont like seeing some posters saying so definitively that either fighter won the fight. It's good to be decisive but with so many rounds ambiguous it cannot be said that one fight was so clearly


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> One thing you cannot say is 'x clearly won that fight'
> 
> I dont like seeing some posters saying so definitively that either fighter won the fight. It's good to be decisive but with so many rounds ambiguous it cannot be said that one fight was so clearly


It makes People feel smarter being decisive

I can see a fair 114 113 either way, because there was close rounds and you have to realise you can be subjective without being wrong

Now Paulie giving ward 9 rounds... He's wrong

Fat Dan he was wrong


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> It makes People feel smarter being decisive
> 
> I can see a fair 114 113 either way, because there was close rounds and you have to realise you can be subjective without being wrong
> 
> ...


I like a decisive outcome as much as the next guy and respect people willing to call the result of the fight. I just think with such a divided opinion in the boxing world it's probably better to have your say and acknowledge the next guys score too. there are no 'correct' scores either, the judging is subjective. There's a criteria set but it's not an exact science.

I'm personally not a fan of scoring at the moment that would seem to favour a clean straight jab and backward movement over 20 or so flurries and forward movement. But that's just my opinion


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> I like a decisive outcome as much as the next guy and respect people willing to call the result of the fight. I just think with such a divided opinion in the boxing world it's probably better to have your say and acknowledge the next guys score too. there are no 'correct' scores either, the judging is subjective. There's a criteria set but it's not an exact science.
> 
> I'm personally not a fan of scoring at the moment that would seem to favour a clean straight jab and backward movement over 20 or so flurries and forward movement. But that's just my opinion


Also what happens is, some are do decisive and say fighter A won clearly, especially round 2 because fighter B didn't do anything

You point out what fighter B did, but they won't admit they missed that punch or that combination, but rather stick to their guns and not accept differing opinion because they went so certain straight out


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

I had it 9-3 ward.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Kovalev was more prepared for Ward than vice versa, I'd say.
> 
> He knew what to expect, faced a lesser version of Ward in Hop. Hence his improved clinch game. Those 3 tune-up fights didn't prepare Ward for this kind of size and power. Just shook the ring rust off. Everything was new to him - not only he was facing the biggest threat of his career, he had to rely on his skills alone.
> 
> ...


I expressed my confusion in the rematch prediction thread about why Kovalev wasn't more aggressive in the third round. Definitely a missed opportunity. But I'm also curious about Ward's missed opportunity/lack of ability to really capitalise on the last 3 rounds. Kovalev seemed to adapt himself in the last quarter and made Ward look a little silly by landing a hard jab while Andre was showboating. It's interesting to me that they both didn't manage to fully control the parts of the fight that were 'supposed' to be their parts of the fight. While Ward would be more prepared next time it makes me wonder just what else Kovalev can do in the second half of the rematch.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> I had it 9-3 ward.


Kill yourself.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@Flea Man I had the same score as Scott Christ.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> @Flea Man I had the same score as Scott Christ.


I had it 114-113 Kovalev


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I had it 114-113 Kovalev


How did you score the last 3 rounds?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> How did you score the last 3 rounds?


Gave Kovalev 10, Ward 11 & 12


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Gave Kovalev 10, Ward 11 & 12


I gave Kova round 10 and 12 and Ward round 11. It's a really interesting part of the fight to me because I would have thought that Ward should have been able to bag those rounds. His work to the body was really effective but I'm interested in how he can avoid such a troublesome period of the fight in the rematch if his gameplan is to avoid Kovalev's pressure early on. If Ward is cautious early on then he risks Kovalev coming on even stronger later on than he did first time round. If the rematch actually does happen then the first third of the fight might be really sloppy while Ward tries to work to the body of a Kovalev that's full of steam. If he's successful then the fight is clearly his. If Kovalev can neutralise Ward's body work then the last 3 rounds of the rematch could be like rounds 2-4 of the first fight.

Basically it seems like neither fighter really made their mark on the fight. There's still so many ways a rematch could go.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Kovalev was more prepared for Ward than vice versa, I'd say.
> 
> He knew what to expect, faced a lesser version of Ward in Hop.
> 
> ...


I really want to give this post a "like" mate but you understand I can't without an edit.
Other than the tiny (but significant) abherration,and the fact you probably care less about receiving likes even less than I do means an edit is unlikely,it's a fine post indeed.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DirtyDan said:


> Close fight, but not a robbery at all. 7 rounds to 5 is the correct way to score the fight.


Dirty D I gotta go with the flow of traffic on this one 
Close is not clear.
Clearly, it was close.:yep


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I really want to give this post a "like" mate but you understand I can't without an edit.


I understand.



PityTheFool said:


> you probably care less about receiving likes even less than I do


Only if they come from white peoplez.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> I understand.
> 
> Only if they come from white peoplez.


I understand.:good


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> I had it 114-113 Kovalev


shoot yourself...lol


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I had 114-113 Ward


----------

